# Atrazine



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

Controls broad leafs in corn and sorghum but what grasses will it knock out? Can it kill bermuda grasses


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

No go on atrazine for Bermuda grasses, can spray on centipede however.....2-4d for hay/grazing land.


----------

